# Avast free av vs avira free av



## Nelli0 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been reading so much about these two AVs and just cannot make up my mind which would work best on my Vista HP. Can I run them side by side as one webpage suggested? Or will that throw a spanner in the works?

I'd appreciate some advice please as although I have Avast at the moment I don't find it particularly easy to work out.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

don't run 2 antivirus programs on your system. i myself use avg 8.0 free. i have not had any problem with it.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/AVG_AntiVirus_Free_Edition_d886.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They are both good and I got the Avast now. I had AVG till last year on old PC but it had 98SE and had to find a new one and I happen to pick Avast. 

What is so hard about Avast? You may be better off asking about what you need help on and not just changing and then have the same thing going on because you don't understand something.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I've tried Avast! and AntiVir and I'm liking AntiVir better than Avast! I didn't like the Avast! UI and I didn't like having to register the product in order to use it long-term.

AntiVir has the annoying "upgrade to premium" window that pops up but once that is dealt with, it can run very quietly in the background. I don't know if AntiVir is any more prone to false positives than Avast!

Given the choice between Avast! and AntiVir, I would go with AntiVir. 

Peace...


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

I also use Avira changed over from AVG 8 about a month ago. Have to say it works fine and seems to run better than AVG. Can't comment on Avast as I have never used it.


----------



## hairbender1950 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have avast installed on my 2 computers, my mother's computer and my daughter has installed it too. We have all had great results with its protection. Our computers are, Win 98SE, Win ME, and 2 Windows XP.
I am not familiar with other FREE antiviruses, but I can vouch that AVAST free for home use is what I was looking for.
As for the re-registering it, heck that is no big deal. Takes a few minutes to do. That way Avast knows how many are using their software.
I have read that AntiVir doesn't scan email, so if that is true I wouldn't want it.
I about forgot to add that Avast has a forum that is great. Some very helpful people that give of their time helping us less computer savy ones.
http://forum.avast.com/
here is the link, please check it out.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know Avast scans emails but had to go into the setting so it adds to the email that it was scanned. I like that because it shows me and who I email that my email is scanned.

Avast also where AVG did not stopped me from getting test files and even when I downloaded them they were empty.
I am talking about the eicar | THE ANTI - VIRUS OR ANTI -MALWARE TEST FILE

More antivirus test files

I can go here to get the info to safe the test file.
http://www.avast.com/eng/eicar-antivirus-test-file.html

Avast pops up right away when I went to save it. 
I made another but saved it under the name "Standard Antivirus Test File" and then ran a right click and picked Spybot - Search & Destroy, SUPERAntiSpyware, Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, a-squared Anti-Malware and Avast to scan the file.
Each time no matter what "a-squared Anti-Malware" pops up first. But then the scan was clean by all but a-squared Anti-Malware.

The file I made called "Standard Antivirus Test File" was the same info at the web page with the how to info etc and not just what it said to do.


----------



## macro_scoop! (Jan 24, 2009)

avast is gr8 for real ,,, but actually i'm using avg for my PC ... anyways use whatever u r comfortable with , but just 1 of them , not both of them at the same time ,,,


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

here is a site that compares them.

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-anti-virus-software.htm


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Gotta go with Avira, on this one. As far as the pop up ad when it updates, it`s so minor, one click and it`s gone.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Found thisat another forum
http://www.elitekiller.com/files/disable_antivir_nag.htm


----------

